# Catching bait



## duckear (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay,



I am pretty clueless to catching my own bait.



I have tried sabaki rigs around a few channel markers in the past....nuttin'



i have played around with a 6' cast net, mostly for fun, never really trying to get some bait.



What are some 'easy' ways to score some bait? Mostly, exactly where and how!



I am going to put my boat in a wet slip this year (OB/Ft Morgan) for our trip to the beach. Will the marina care if I hang a pinfish trap off the side? Would that even work?



Hep! I'm fishin and I ain't got bait!


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Pin fish trap should work. You can also tip your sibbiki rigs with squid and catch pin fish.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Bait will get thicker and thicker as the warm days persist. Depending on what you are looking for. Are you looking for Pinfish,bullminnows or Menhaden cigar minnow and herring?

All can be caught in a cast net and on Sabiki's. Later in the summer tide lines in the morning Between NAS and the pass will hold alot of Threadfin Herring and are EASY to catch on Sabiki's. Around the first sandbar in the mornings Cigar minnows and Hardtails are also easy to come by. Sabiki's and small diamond jigs work well. Also check all the bouy's in the mornings around the Pass. Alot of baits and alot of varieties of baits can be caught there.

For pin fish and bull minnows....A pinfish trap is by far the easiest, but a cast net over the grass flats can produce good numbers of smaller baits. For bull minnows I like to beach any where in protected waters and walk the shoreline, in the early summer months they will be EASY to locate and even easier to cast net.

Hope this helps alittle, if you need any more info feel free to PM me for help. Good Luck and tight lines!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I am afraid I don't have any experience around the pass at Fort morgan. I know in Pensacola pass the bait is oftentimes way off of the bouys. Try exploring the shoals for bait. If you have a good bottom machine you can cruise around and locate the cigar minnows. Make sure you buy the sabikis made out of flourocarbon. Also buy the ones with the smallest hooks you can find. The larger hook sabikis are great for catching bait offshore around the wrecks when you tip them with squid. If there is a bait boat just get a reasonable distance from them so you don't interfere with their business and drift around. When you find them drop an anchor and the bait will stay under your boat.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Since you are keeping you boat in a wet slip, put some fish bait in a pin fish trap and keep it tied up to the doc by your boat, You will always have lots of pinfish ready to go for you. I swear by pinfish for snapper fishing. If you want something for kings try sabikis around the marker bouys in the pass especially when it warms up.


----------

